# 'Terms and techniques'?



## marmalady (Jan 3, 2005)

I know, kinda copies the FTV forum, but it was a really active, valuable forum 'over there' - be nice to have something like that here.  Minus the trolls, of course!


----------



## leigh (Jan 6, 2005)

?????????? :?


----------



## Michael in FtW (Jan 6, 2005)

I agree marmalady!


----------



## mudbug (Jan 7, 2005)

Another "yes" vote here.


----------



## Scorpion (Jan 7, 2005)

i will drink to that.


----------



## marmalady (Mar 1, 2005)

Just a little bump - since we have a new admin, thought maybe I'd try this again!

It really was, IMHO, one of the best forums they had - when it wasn't being hijacked, which certainly won't happen here. It's where all the things like 'how to beat egg whites' went, along with names of terms and food.  It was great to be able to go there just for food info, and not necessarily the recipe. 

Anyway, there's my plug - again!


----------



## MJ (Mar 1, 2005)

marmalady said:
			
		

> Just a little bump - since we have a new admin, thought maybe I'd try this again!
> 
> Anyway, there's my plug - again!


This was mentioned to Andy and he liked that idea. First we have to get settled in with vBulletin. 8)


----------



## marmalady (Mar 4, 2005)

8)  8)  Back at ya!


----------

